# Install hanger to support water pipe and valve for water heater



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

A home inspector recommended that a hanger be installed to support water pipe and valve for water heater (see photo).

What kind of hanger do I need? The exact model would be appreciated!

Also do I need to drill a hole in the ceiling of the utility closet in order to install the hanger?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

is that pvc supply line ?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Could just be the picture, but pipe looks yellowish. It looks like cpvc, if it isn't, it should be. 

How would you support a pipe hanger? It's in a bad location.

Instead of a hanger you could use some steel or polypropylene hanging strap suported from the ceiling to provide added support to the pipe. Available at any big box store. Others will be along with more ideas/suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Using 1/2" - 3/4" long sheet metal screws, secure a right angle bracket under the pipe by anchoring into the water heater jacket. The pipe will rest on the bracket. There is at least an inch of insulation before you get close to the interior vessel.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

HomeLearner said:


> A home inspector recommended...
> What kind of hanger do I need?


I couldn't touch that job without re-piping the whole thing.


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

That's quite the maze isn't it!?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is that heater for a geo thermic or outside wood fired boiler?
Just trying to figure out what all that extra plumbing is for.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

flhtcu said:


> That's quite the maze isn't it!?


So the pipes/valves in my utility closet need to be re-arranged. Correct?


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Is that heater for a geo thermic or outside wood fired boiler?
> Just trying to figure out what all that extra plumbing is for.


According to the home inspector, it's a water heater supplying hot water to the condo. If I were not mistaken, he said heating for the condo also uses hot water.

What do you mean by "geo thermic" and "wood fired boiler"?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks to me like who ever plumbed that water heater, was trying to use up a bunch of fittings and pipe that they had laying around.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> Looks to me like who ever plumbed that water heater, was trying to use up a bunch of fittings and pipe that they had laying around.


Can a handyman re-arrange the pipes? Or do I need to hire a plumber?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

HomeLearner said:


> According to the home inspector, it's a water heater supplying hot water to the condo. If I were not mistaken, he said heating for the condo also uses hot water.
> 
> What do you mean by "geo thermic" and "wood fired boiler"?


Kind of an odd set-up. Just want to know how it's plumbed. What's on the other side of the closet? 

Ask your home inspector for clarification on heating and hwh. Sometimes in condo's they use a boiler with an indirect hwh for radiant heating. Post results of what he says. Thanks.

Need all the facts first before you go re-arranging pipes. Just a suggestion.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

HomeLearner said:


> Can a handyman re-arrange the pipes? Or do I need to hire a plumber?


A Handyman is probably the one that created that mess in the first place. You could actually fix it yourself.

Stand back farther and take a wider shot of the whole area around the Water Heater. That way we can give you better suggestions in how to clean that up.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

HomeLearner said:


> So the pipes/valves in my utility closet need to be re-arranged. Correct?


Imo, NO. Just do what the home inspector recommends for now. You can re-plumb it better when you're ready for a new hwh. Why spend all that money. There are no leaks, drips, and everything is working fine. Just a little odd, that's all.

Support it like eplumber said in post 4 and be done with it. You may also be able to support it from below with just a proper length of 1/2 inch copper pipe from the floor to tee. 2 minute job. 

Don't try to reinvent the wheel, wait till you replace the hwh and re-plumb at that time. Just a suggestion.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

jmon said:


> Imo, NO. Just do what the home inspector recommends for now. You can re-plumb it better when you're ready for a new hwh. Why spend all that money. There are no leaks, drips, and everything is working fine. Just a little odd, that's all.
> 
> Support it like eplumber said in post 4 and be done with it. You may also be able to support it from below with just a proper length of 1/2 inch copper pipe from the floor to tee. 2 minute job.
> 
> Don't try to reinvent the wheel, wait till you replace the hwh and re-plumb at that time. Just a suggestion.


I'm unable to get all the info about the hwh. Therefore, I agree with you in that I should just install a support for the pipes. Seems easier to install from below.

The pipes look like a maze, unnecessarily complicated with many turns.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jmon, a Home Inspector is not a Code Enforcement Officer. The most that a home inspector usually knows. Is how to flip burgers. Very few have actually worked in the trades.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Gregg, I agree that there are inspectors out there like that.

It very well may be the case where you are, but around here they are lincensed by the state and most know what they're doing.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> Stand back farther and take a wider shot of the whole area around the Water Heater. That way we can give you better suggestions in how to clean that up.


I took a picture as attached. It seems that whoever did the pipes arranged them in a way to avoid running into each other.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is a mess.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> That is a mess.


Could you point me to photos (or web-sites) showing samples of clean pipe layout (so that I'll know what need to be changed)?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

HomeLearner said:


> Could you point me to photos (or web-sites) showing samples of clean pipe layout (so that I'll know what need to be changed)?


It is more of an art than anything. Also for that vent pipe. Is it B-Vent pipe, or duct work piping. It appears to be the later.

In order to get a good feel of how all of that piping goes. Can you draw up a drawing and post it. If you have Colored Pencils, use them to draw it out and then scan it in and post the .jpg. Otherwise you can use Google's Sketchup.

Really need a view from the other side if you can get it, and from the left side & maybe front showing piping going up towards the ceiling.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Greg is making a mountain out of a mole hill. Take Jmon's advice and don't change it until you have to change the tank.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

HomeLearner said:


> So the pipes/valves in my utility closet need to be re-arranged. Correct?


No, If the system works, leave it alone


HomeLearner said:


> According to the home inspector, it's a water heater supplying hot water to the condo. If I were not mistaken, he said heating for the condo also uses hot water.
> 
> What do you mean by "geo thermic" and "wood fired boiler"?


That appears to be a hot water storage tank heated by a boiler that also heats the condo. 


HomeLearner said:


> Can a handyman re-arrange the pipes? Or do I need to hire a plumber?


Neither one yet. It works right now doesn't it? Don't loose sleep over a poor pipe layout.



HomeLearner said:


> I took a picture as attached. It seems that whoever did the pipes arranged them in a way to avoid running into each other.


 I agree that it could be cleaned up some- but I'd wait until the tempering valve or tank needs replacing. Support it for now and call it good.



HomeLearner said:


> Could you point me to photos (or web-sites) showing samples of clean pipe layout (so that I'll know what need to be changed)?


 I would google tempering or mixing valve to get some ideas.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

TheEplumber said:


> Using 1/2" - 3/4" long sheet metal screws, secure a right angle bracket under the pipe by anchoring into the water heater jacket. The pipe will rest on the bracket. There is at least an inch of insulation before you get close to the interior vessel.


I'm concerned about this approach. I trust your knowledge about 1" clearance. However, in case there is a dent somewhere, the screw may accidentally penetrate the hot water tank.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

jmon said:


> Could just be the picture, but pipe looks yellowish. It looks like cpvc, if it isn't, it should be.
> 
> How would you support a pipe hanger? It's in a bad location.
> 
> Instead of a hanger you could use some steel or polypropylene hanging strap suported from the ceiling to provide added support to the pipe. Available at any big box store. Others will be along with more ideas/suggestions. Thanks.


You're correct in that it's a bad location. 

It seems difficult to use a hanging strap to the ceiling, because it goes up to near the light bulb location and has to go around the thick vent in the middle. See the red arrow in the first photo.

It seems not easy to use copper pipes for support from the ground either, because that's where all of the crowded controls are. See the red arrow in the second photo.

It may not be easy to find needed clearance for hanger.

Don't know if it's worth the effort to figure this out. Maybe they'll be fine without any hanger support.


----------

